# Blank Screen alla pressione di F2 per rinominare File

## fbcyborg

Da un po' di tempo mi succede che quando sono su Konqueror, ad esempio dopo aver cliccato su Home sul desktop, se premo F2 per rinominare un file o una directory, lo schermo mi diventa tutto nero e non riesco a fare più nulla se non riavviare premendo CTRL+ALT+CANC.

Non riesco a capire niente di significativo dai log e non so se possa dipendere dal kernel.. 2.6.20-r8.

Se premo CTRL+ALT+CANC mi compare lo splash theme del livecd 2007.0 e il reboot avviene normalmente, solo che di sessione X non se ne parla.

Come posso procedere per risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

cambiando tastiera

----------

## fbcyborg

mmmh... un po' banale come soluzione.. .

trattasi di notebook.

(mi scuso se non l'ho detto prima ma pensavo fosse evidente che il problema Ã¨ di tipo software)

----------

## djinnZ

Ed invece a me pare che la tastiera non funga perfettamente. Lo dico perchè mi è capitato e ci sono uscito pazzo. E per cambiare tastiera intendevo tutte le possibili accezioni del termine.

Quindi prova a cambiare profilo della tastiera, attaccare una tastiera esterna, vedere se no hai definito qualche hotkey (lo so che fa pensare a windozz ma chissenefrega), controllare se non c'è qualche tasto incantato, provare con ctr+alt+f?? a cambiare consolle, ridefinire i timing del kernel (a 200 senza preempt, con sistema sovraccarico sia la tastiera che il mouse tendono a dare i numeri) etc.

Il mio problema (proprio sul mio portatile) è che faceva lo switch su una consolle virtuale e spesso X si bloccava nel passaggio tra FB e driver proprieatri della ATI rendendo tutte le consolle inaccessibili.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Ho provato a collegare una tastiera USB di un touch screen della samsung di un mio amico e il problema si presenta lo stesso, come immaginavo.

(Su windows il tasto F2 non provoca alcun distubo)

----------

## djinnZ

Quindi il problema non è strettamente HW ma potrebbe essere ancora nella tastiera.

Controlla se non si incanta nel passare tra X e la consolle (ti ripeto che tra nvidia e ati capita) e verifica se non hai riassegnato il tasto f2 a qualche altra funzione.

L'unica è usare ssh e collegarti da remoto per vedere cosa combina.

----------

## unz

Sul mio portatile F2, unito al tasto fn mi manda in sospensione il sistema.

Non è che hai il tasto fn attivato? Direi anche di buttare un occhio alle impostazioni/shortcuts della tastiera.

----------

## fbcyborg

No, non Ã¨ nella tastiera il problema.

Allora perchÃ© se premo F2 cosÃ¬, a cavolo non succede niente? PerchÃ© succede questa cosa solo se premo F2 quando sono su konqueror e voglio rinominare un file?

Ripeto: non Ã¨ un problema di tastiera, ne sono certo.

Il tasto Fn non Ã¨ attivo per sbaglio e comunque associato con F2, premendo il tasto Fn, c'Ã¨ il mute dell'audio.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se ti succede solo in konqueror prova a vedere che evento c'e' associato a konqueror su quel tasto... iocontrollerei eventualmente anche il log di acpid, non si sa mai cosa potrebbe scatenare la pressione di f2.

----------

## Tigerwalk

scusate se mi intrufolo, ma se rinomini i file diversamente, funziona?? Lo dico perchè mi è capitato sia con Fedora che con Sabayon, che rinominando i file, mi andava in crash Konqueror.....

----------

## djinnZ

fbcyborg, procedi sistematicamente:

Tastiera, HW: oggetto di metallo e plastica incassato nel pc, esclusa con la prova. Non è un falso contatto.

Tastiera, driver: può capitare che dia i numeri in momenti in cui il sistema è sottoposto ad un forte carico. Questa verifica non la hai fatta e falla, metti un cpu meter o qualcosa che ti dica se processore o IO sono "carichi" o meno (basta già che conqueror si metta a fare la scansione per l'anteprima). In tal caso intervieni sul kernel. Altrimenti è una ipotesi scartata.

Tastiera impostazioni kde/x: verifica se il tasto f2 è correttamente assegnato o prova a cambiare layout di tastiera (da it a it2 it 102 tasti etc). Se il problema persiste, come sopra. Altrimenti devi usare emerge.

Tastiera impostazioni kde: hai associata qualcosa ad F2? Ci sono più impostazioni, una generale ed una per programma (non ho linux sottomano e non ti so dire il percorso esatto ma sei capace di trovartelo da solo) da pannello di controllo e poi mi pare che puoi definire delle azioni speciali. Non è che premendo F2 ti avvia mplayer sul file incriminato e quello blocca tutto?

Funzioni di anteprima/associazioni file di konqueror: ti capita con un genere di file in particolare? Riesci a cambiare nome usando modalità di visualizzazione differenti, disabilitando le funzioni di anteprima etc.?

Crash di sistema provocato da konqueror: prova via ssh se la macchina è raggiungibile, se si allora entra e vedi cosa è successo. Da telnet una volta se lanciavi chvt 1 ti mandava sulla prima consolle virtuale, sulla consolle fisica, non so se funziona ma potrebbe essere già una prima prova per vedere se il crash è su x o proprio sul driver.

Se vuoi non seguire l'ordine che ti ho proposto (che non è casuale, al massimo ipotizza il crash di sistema prima degli altri) ma fai queste verifiche una per una (ci vorranno trenta minuti o meno) e poi ne riparliamo.

A naso ti ho detto che mi sembra un problema di tastiera o hardware o software; per la seconda ipotesi devi considerare che il kernel legge l'hardware, passa i segnali ad X _senza intepretarli_ che a sua volta passa dei segnali a kde ed ai suoi componenti. In mezzo a questi due o tre passaggi potrebbe esserci un problema. Se non è qui è in konqueror ma mi pare strano che riesca a bloccarti tutto il sistema.

----------

## unz

djinnZ come galileo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non la ho capita.

Significa che mi volete far fare la sua fine? Devo preoccuparmi?

----------

## unz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non la ho capita.
> 
> Significa che mi volete far fare la sua fine? Devo preoccuparmi?

 

http://www.racine.ra.it/curba/rivoluzioni/FISICA/Galileo/METODO.htm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho appena riprovato diverse volte a rinominare un file in Konqueror con il tasto F2: perché ora non da problemi?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Funzioni di anteprima/associazioni file di konqueror: ti capita con un genere di file in particolare? Riesci a cambiare nome usando modalità di visualizzazione differenti, disabilitando le funzioni di anteprima etc.?

 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Funzioni di anteprima/associazioni file di konqueror: ti capita con un genere di file in particolare? Riesci a cambiare nome usando modalitï¿½ di visualizzazione differenti, disabilitando le funzioni di anteprima etc.? 

 

Niente funzioni di anteprima e/o associazioni. Mi capitava quando rinominavo un file, in generale e non un tipo specifico di file. Oggi ho provato una cartella e non ha dato problemi, ora ho riprovato su un file ed era tutto OK.

Nessun problema rinominando in altri modi e/o disabilitanto/riabilitando funzioni strane di anteprima (mai abilitate prima!).

----------

## djinnZ

Hai mica aggiornato kdelibs o qt nel frattempo?

Ora che ci penso quando avevo il vecchio fileserver ed era troppo carico accedendo agli share si impallava perchè non gestiva bene i ritardi nella risposta dal filesystem o dal VFS. Oppure se è su un device rimovibile può essere che sia un errore del device ed in tal caso si spiegherebbe il blocco del sistema (che in realtà non dipende da konqueror ma da un blocco totale del VFS.

In ogni caso l'errore non è se provi a rinominare uno specifico tipo di file ma anche se c'è uno specifico tipo di file nella directory.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

non ricordo di aver aggiornato kdelibs di recente... o almeno non c'ho fatto caso.

Ho la versione 3.5.5-r10 di kdelibs e 

```
[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.4-r8 3.3.8-r2

        (4)     4.2.3-r1 ~4.3.0

Installed versions:  3.3.8-r2(3)(14:31:01 04/25/07)(cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird gif -immqt -immqt-bc ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama)

                          4.2.3-r1(4)

```

Boh.. ne ho due installate...

----------

